# how to import photoshop files into lightroom



## nutmix (Dec 30, 2014)

I have the latest versions of lightroom and photoshop on monthly subscription.
If I try and "edit" a file in photoshop from lightroom, it never picks up the new photoshop copy.
If I open the file manually in photoshop, save it manually, and try and import the psd file in lightroom, it always says:
  "The file could not be read. Please re-open the file in Photoshop and save it with the ‘Maximize Compatibility’ preference enabled."

All I did was add a few ajustment layers.  

I could not find the maximize compatibility flag, but I dont think this is the issue - lightroom should be able to import psd files surely?

I tried to login to the adobe forum sites, but it just goes into a redirect loop when I try to login.

anyone know if what I am trying to do is supported by lightroom? I am sure this used to work.


Adobe Photoshop Version: 2014.1.0 20140730.r.148 2014/07/30:23:59:59  x64
Operating System: Windows 8.1 64-bit
Version: 6.3 

Lightroom version: 5.6 [977575]
License type: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Windows 8.1 Business Edition
Version: 6.3 [9600]


----------



## Michael D. (Dec 31, 2014)

Try this:
In Photoshop, go to Preferences, then choose File Handling.   Make sure that you choose ALWAYS in the pull-down menu for the "Maximize PSD and PSB File Compatibility" option.


----------

